# Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 11.09 - 17.09. 2017



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

Redaktionell


*Meldungen der Vorwoche *
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330999








Wir sammeln für euch die Meldungen der ("Nichtangler")Medien - Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Fernsehen, Radio, Internet - und stellen die für euch zusammen.

*Besonders interessante oder kontroverse Meldungen und Themen stellen wir breiter vor und kommentieren diese* (siehe die extra mit Grafik eingestellten Postings).

*WOCHENTICKER​*
*Anglermeldungen der Woche 11.09 - 17.09. 2017​*
*Berlins Ausbrecher-König wieder vor Gericht: weil er geangelt hat *
http://www.bz-berlin.de/berlin/mitt...oenig-wieder-vor-gericht-weil-er-geangelt-hat

*Hausen im Wiesental Das Hobby Angeln stieß auf Interesse *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...sse.be934a10-ca45-4f60-be0b-ed848573f4cb.html

*Drei Tage Sport und Spaß am Wiesensee *
http://www.wnoz.de/Drei-Tage-Sport-und-Spass-am-Wiesensee-b9ee2654-c3f2-4914-b346-3b0e186d91c3-ds

*Ferdinand fing den Größten *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/elzach/ferdinand-fing-den-groessten--141679987.html

*Angeln auf dem Fahrrad erkunden *
https://www.shz.de/lokales/flensburger-tageblatt/angeln-auf-dem-fahrrad-erkunden-id17794216.html

*Tanzen und Angeln beim Todtglüsinger Sportverein *
http://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblatt...n-beim-todtgluesinger-sportverein-d97702.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 11.09 - 17.09. 2017*

Video: Schmutziger Ökostrom/ Der Kampf von "Huchenfranz" Keppel gegen Wasserkraft


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331191


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 11.09 - 17.09. 2017*

*Fisch-Monitoring in Jena: Fische aus der Saale waren gefragte Stars *
http://jena.otz.de/web/jena/startse...-aus-der-Saale-waren-gefragte-Stars-355346637

*Beliebtes Traditionsessen – ganz ohne Geheimrezept *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/inzl...sessen-ganz-ohne-geheimrezept--141680133.html

*  Mit den Bachforellen per Du *
http://www.jungfrauzeitung.ch/artikel/157836/

*Fischfans trotzen dem Nieselregen *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/grenzach-wyhlen/fischfans-trotzen-dem-nieselregen--141679635.html

*ASV-Angler feiern im Wild-West-Stil *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/raunheim/asv-angler-feiern-im-wild-west-stil_18172450.htm

*Nalbacher Schüler wollen Angler werden *
https://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de...her-schueler-wollen-angler-werden_aid-4809587

*Red Bull Media House launcht Angler-Magazin 'Fischers Fritz' *
http://www.new-business.de/medien/detail.php?rubric=MEDIEN&nr=712083

*"Keiner stoppt die Fressmaschine" *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...einer-stoppt-die-Fressmaschine;art752,4703469

*Top-Adresse als Ferienhof *
https://www.onetz.de/nittenau/vermi...nbach-top-adresse-als-ferienhof-d1779544.html

*"Petri heil" beendet das Ferienprogramm in Hausen *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/haus...-das-ferienprogramm-in-hausen--141734524.html

*Fangfrisch auf den Teller *
http://www.wn.de/Freizeit/Ratgeber/.../2978145-Nordirland-Fangfrisch-auf-den-Teller

*Ohne Erlaubnis gefischt *
http://www.pnp.de/polizei/2650837_Ohne-Erlaubnis-gefischt.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 11.09 - 17.09. 2017*

Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt



Videos, Infos und mehr: Blauflossenthune vor Norwegen und im dänisch-schwedischen Kattegatt


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 11.09 - 17.09. 2017*

*Alarm im Aargau: Wo die Schwarzmeergrundel auftaucht, stirbt heimische Fischwelt aus *
https://www.aargauerzeitung.ch/aarg...ucht-stirbt-heimische-fischwelt-aus-131701990

*Krebskurs in Aufseß am 29. September *
https://www.wiesentbote.de/2017/09/12/krebskurs-in-aufsess-am-29-september/

*Angler bleiben bei Jubiläumsfest nicht unter sich *
https://www.ikz-online.de/staedte/h...ilaeumsfest-nicht-unter-sich-id211890231.html

*   Schwere Vorwürfe gegen Angler  *
https://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusch-rehnaer-zeitung/schwere-vorwuerfe-gegen-angler-id17813161.html

*Angler wollen ihre Gewässer schützen *
https://www.bergedorfer-zeitung.de/...3/Angler-wollen-ihre-Gewaesser-schuetzen.html

*Wenn die Pose zittert, kommt der Biss *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Brandenburg-Havel/Wenn-die-Pose-zittert-kommt-der-Biss

*Weg zum Schalentiner See geebnet *
https://www.svz.de/lokales/parchimer-zeitung/weg-zum-schalentiner-see-geebnet-id17812106.html

*Fliegenfischer lieben die Traun *
https://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/chiemgau/fliegenfischer-lieben-traun-8678300.html

*Profi-Tipps zum Eisangeln *
https://www.kabeleins.de/sosiehtsau...ipps-und-ideen-fuer-den-angelerfolg-im-winter


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 11.09 - 17.09. 2017*

KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug bringen?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331236

Massenhaft tote Fische am Eckernförder Ostseestrand


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331256

Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331263

Sinn und Unsinn von Carp Care Produkten


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331211


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 11.09 - 17.09. 2017*

*Behörde warnt: Der falsche Verzehr von diesem Fisch kann tödlich enden *
https://wize.life/themen/kategorie/...-verzehr-von-diesem-fisch-kann-toedlich-enden

*700 Forellen verspeist *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/waldkirch/700-forellen-verspeist--141788710.html

*Schuppiduh! | Thailand-Trip mit der Karpfen-Queen *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/karpfen/thailand-trip-mit-der-karpfen-queen-53199432.bild.html

*Angelsportverein bietet Schnupperkurs in Rurberg an *
http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/loka...-bietet-schnupperkurs-in-rurberg-an-1.1714098

*Angel-Idylle statt Schulz-Zug *
https://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/ZWICKAU/ZWICKAU/Angel-Idylle-statt-Schulz-Zug-artikel9999400.php

*Ein Erlebnistag nur für Jungs *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/spreewald/luckau/Ein-Erlebnistag-nur-fuer-Jungs;art1062,6224748

*Angelsportverein bietet Schnupperkurs in Rurberg an *
http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/loka...-bietet-schnupperkurs-in-rurberg-an-1.1714098

*  Justin hat allein in der Wildnis Norwegens gelebt. Das ist seine Geschichte. *
http://orange.handelsblatt.com/artikel/33544


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 11.09 - 17.09. 2017*

Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331265

ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke in einem Video zum Baglimit und zur Rettung des Angeltourismus


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331294


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 11.09 - 17.09. 2017*

*Fischwilderei *
http://www.focus.de/regional/rheinl...rium-des-innern-fischwilderei_id_7587155.html

*Politiker sondieren am Badesee *
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/OWL/L...nprofil-geben.-Politiker-sondieren-am-Badesee

*Neuer Geisinger Naturlehrpfad zeigt Naturvielfalt auf *
https://www.suedkurier.de/region/sc...fad-zeigt-Naturvielfalt-auf;art372518,9413660

*Mutanten-Monster aus dem Meer! DIESE Viecher sind zum Fürchten *
http://www.news.de/panorama/8556746...nten-fisch-in-russland-seemonster-in-texas/1/

*Verein Goldene Aue angelt nicht nur in Greiz *
http://greiz.otz.de/web/greiz/start...ldene-Aue-angelt-nicht-nur-in-Greiz-833299689


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 11.09 - 17.09. 2017*

Bundesamt für Risikobewertung (BfF) warnt vor Verzehr von Plötzen/Rotaugen!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331307


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 11.09 - 17.09. 2017*

*Frischer Fisch und viel Anglerlatein garantiert *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Markkleeberg/Frischer-Fisch-und-viel-Anglerlatein-garantiert

*Angler zieht Riesenwels aus der Peene *
http://www.nordkurier.de/anklam/angler-zieht-riesenwels-aus-der-peene-1529856909.html

*Kinder dürfen am Weiher angeln *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...eln.bd7ff47b-2437-4433-9c50-222594e88720.html

*Diese 20 Fischarten leben im Stadtparksee *
https://www.abendblatt.de/region/no...iese-20-Fischarten-leben-im-Stadtparksee.html

*Bewegung ins Quartier *
https://www.waz.de/sport/lokalsport/bochum/bewegung-ins-quartier-id211941337.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 11.09 - 17.09. 2017*

Einfache Vorfachmäppchen selbst gemacht


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331321


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 11.09 - 17.09. 2017*

*Angel-Wettkampf geht in die heiße Phase *
http://www.nordkurier.de/neubrandenburg/angel-wettkampf-geht-in-die-heisse-phase-1629856609.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 11.09 - 17.09. 2017*

PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331366

Beisskraft von Raubfischen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331351


----------

